
Power beamed to camera via ambient wi-fi signals - Libertatea
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-33020523
======
dmitrygr
This is incredibly idiotic. They purposefully filled the airwaves with garbage
packets, to collect bare milliwatts. And the "camera" took a B&W photo at tiny
resolution and sent it nowhere.

They even used already existing (and not even the best) energy harvesting
chip. The only innovative thing here is somehow getting this to get posted on
HN

~~~
noipv4
It might be better idea to use other ISM bands to power the device, and keep
2.4GHz as communications only and be a good WiFi / BT / Zigbee neighbor.

~~~
qnaal
> keep 2.4GHz as communications only

communications and heating food

------
gpvos
Well, at least they're not really forming wifi beams, which would run the risk
of damaging your innards. But this still seems incredibly wasteful.

------
cmdrfred
Psh. This is nothing.
[http://www.cs.columbia.edu/CAVE/projects/self_powered_camera...](http://www.cs.columbia.edu/CAVE/projects/self_powered_camera/)

------
8_hours_ago
An aside: I'm very glad that the BBC included a link to the actual paper, not
enough news sources do that these days.

